# CM9 for the Fascinate?



## sushiguy732

I hear talks about CM9 and was wondering;
1. are there any builds out yet? (I checked the CM website and couldn't find any)
2. are there any out for the Fascinate?


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

Seriously? Look at the topic in this forum by jt, he maintains the cm7 build as well as working on cm9 with teamhacksung. Its near the top in the fascinate dev section. Its says ICS in the title and I think its build 3.... next time maybe use the search button









Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## sushiguy732

Thanks but no thanks.... I know how to search and I have been looking at the forums..... What I am asking for (please read this time) is CM9... not just ICS.
Your comment is like saying if I was looking for CM7 I should use any GB build..... Seriously, if you can't be productive with your comments, you shouldn't comment at all.


----------



## dIGITALbEATdOWN

Cm9 is what jt's build is/will be. Read his info in his op. Like it or not, thats the case. If you are wanting to download an officially supported cm9 build from the cm9 download page then its going to be a while. Sorry. Btw, meant no disrespect in previous post

Sent from my SCH-I500 using RootzWiki


----------



## jimv2000

sushiguy732 said:


> Thanks but no thanks.... I know how to search and I have been looking at the forums..... What I am asking for (please read this time) is CM9... not just ICS.
> Your comment is like saying if I was looking for CM7 I should use any GB build..... Seriously, if you can't be productive with your comments, you shouldn't comment at all.


The first sentence of JT's thread would have answered your question had you taken the time to read it instead of mouthing off to someone who gave you correct information.

"Teamhacksung has been porting ICS (to be CM9) for the Fascinate and we feel that it has reached a state where it would benefit from public testing."


----------



## KeithN

TeamHacksung/JT's ICS is running trebuchet and has cyanogenmod options so it's as close as you can get for the fascinate. CM9 is still under development so there is still a lot of work to be done by the CM team and those porting it to devices ( JT/TeamHacksung in our case).

So to answer, #1 obviously there are builds, just that they are not yet stable/complete enough for the CM Team to want to offer public downloads. #2 No official CM9 is available for the fascinate.


----------



## bigwilly90210

There are no CM9 official builds for any devices other than the Nexus S and the Galaxy Nexus. Instead of ragging on somebody who was trying to help you could dig a little bit on your own. Searching aside, looking at the ICS thread, (not based on AOSP btw, but CM9's build tree) you could see all the cyanogenmod team on there. It will be official eventually, patience grasshopper. Till then, Build 3 from them is frigging amazing on my phone with Glitch kernel v14.

Sent from the future


----------



## skynet11

There are no official CM9 ROMs, period. The Nexus S and the Galaxy Nexus have official ICS, not official CM9. Jt's Team Hacksung ICS is the closest you can get to CM9. Even on the Galaxy Nexus, the closest thing possible is a ROM kanged from submitted CM9 code with various cherry-picked features that may or may not make it to official CM9.

Terminators run on Android...


----------



## droidstyle

There are no official cm9 roms
There are no official cm9 roms
There are no official cm9 roms 
There are no official cm9 roms
There are no official cm9 roms
There are no official cm9 roms

Any questions


----------



## skynet11

droidstyle said:


> There are no official cm9 roms
> There are no official cm9 roms
> There are no official cm9 roms
> There are no official cm9 roms
> There are no official cm9 roms
> There are no official cm9 roms
> Any questions


Trolololol! Everyone else, just nod that you understand, and move along (jk)









Terminators run on Android...


----------



## sushiguy732

Thank you everyone.... Now I have the answers....
There are no official cm9 roms
There are no official cm9 roms
There are no official cm9 roms
There are no official cm9 roms


----------



## remicks

sushiguy732 said:


> Thanks but no thanks.... I know how to search and I have been looking at the forums..... What I am asking for (please read this time) is CM9... not just ICS.
> Your comment is like saying if I was looking for CM7 I should use any GB build..... Seriously, if you can't be productive with your comments, you shouldn't comment at all.


You can download CM9 from this site:

http://stop-being-a-fkn-douchebag.com/go.fck.yourself.html

Thank you and have a nice day.


----------



## saps

droidstyle said:


> There are no official cm9 roms
> There are no official cm9 roms
> There are no official cm9 roms
> There are no official cm9 roms
> There are no official cm9 roms
> There are no official cm9 roms
> 
> Any questions


I think you're saying something here but it's kinda vague
Sent from my SCH-I500 using Tapatalk


----------



## nklenchik

Lol how long has it been since google released the source code again? Just curious


----------



## sageDieu

nklenchik said:


> Lol how long has it been since google released the source code again? Just curious


A few weeks. What does that have to do with anything?

Sent from my ICS SCH-i500


----------



## jbr05ki

@sageDieu









* nklenchik is just curious *


----------



## knivesout

I think the source was released november 16th, so It's been more than a few weeks.

Not sure what it has to do with anything though, the first rule of Cyanogen (no ETAs) should be well known at this point..


----------

